# How do i remove headrest posts on the front seat on my 2013 cruze



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I would try to compress the sides using two plastic trim removal tools - you know, push them towards each other and gently lift. This is only a suggestion based on anecdotal evidence that they were installed by pushing them in. If some has access to a exploded parts view, that might answer more for you.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm subscribing to this post as well. I looked into this when installing my heated seats. The service guide only shows picture in the manual. If I recall correctly it was done by putting a tool down into the hole of the post assembly and releasing something inside. Then pulling it up. 

I never did it, but if I remember correctly it's kind of like a barb on a fish hook. Release the barb from the inside and it will pull up. How to release the barb is the key!


----------



## Ru03 (May 15, 2017)

Looks like i just have to press in or move a tab considering this picture. Ill try it tonight and tell you all how it goes. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Are you looking at the buttons to release the posts? If it is internal, then you would have to hook it from the inside and pull, but I still think it is external and needs to be pushed inward - just sayin - not knowin ;>)


----------



## Ru03 (May 15, 2017)

They are removed! The tab is on the outside but you need to use a small screwdriver to pull the tab in from the top of the hole of the sleeve. I pulled that tab in with a screwdriver and used a 1" wrench around the neck of the sleeve to give some leverage and they slide right out! Thanks everyone!


----------

